# Celine Sangle Seau for Petite Frame



## minivans

Hi TPF!

I was looking for a new everyday bag when I came across Emma Hill's video of the Celine Sangle Seau. I immediately fell in love with the bag but unfortunately, I'm not blessed with Emma's height. I'm around 150cm and consider myself quite petite so I'm afraid that the Sangle Seau will look ridiculously big on my frame. 

I know that Celine also makes the Sangle Seau in a smaller size but I need a bag that will fit my 13-inch laptop securely, so I would like to go for the regular size.

I scoured the internet for mod shots and found this blog post whose author is around my height. I like the way it looks on her - it's very on-trend with the tote bag fad that's happening right now! However, I'm a bit smaller than she is and I think that might make a difference in how the bag looks on me. 

I would go try it on in stores, but the luxury retailers around me do not carry the Sangle Seau  

I would appreciate it if anyone around my height could share mod shots! I would also appreciate any input about the bag itself or alternatives. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Gourmetgal

You are obviously drawn to this bag.  I love the clean simple lines.  You’ll just have to order it to try in person to judge if it’s too big but because you need something for a laptop any bag will have to be somewhat large.  I found this bag to be too bulky, it’s very wide so I bought the Small Phantom Cabas.  For reference I am 5’6” size 2.


----------



## tamqnn

So, I’m 4’10” and 115lbs.

I think the larger Sangle Seau looks pretty nice as a larger hobo bag. Especially since bigger bags are making a comeback now, like you said. I sent my friends these pictures and they thought it looked a bit big on me but I liked the look. My only hesitation is that the strap is pretty wide. Normally, that’s a pro for most people. But I have narrow slanted shoulders, so wide straps tend to slide off pretty easily. Other than that, I think it’s a lovely bag even for petite ladies.

It probably won’t look so overwhelming if you get a dark color like black. 

Also, if you live in the U.S., I believe the Celine official website has a 14-day return policy.


----------



## minivans

tamqnn said:


> So, I’m 4’10” and 115lbs.
> 
> I think the larger Sangle Seau looks pretty nice as a larger hobo bag. Especially since bigger bags are making a comeback now, like you said. I sent my friends these pictures and they thought it looked a bit big on me but I liked the look. My only hesitation is that the strap is pretty wide. Normally, that’s a pro for most people. But I have narrow slanted shoulders, so wide straps tend to slide off pretty easily. Other than that, I think it’s a lovely bag even for petite ladies.
> 
> It probably won’t look so overwhelming if you get a dark color like black.
> 
> Also, if you live in the U.S., I believe the Celine official website has a 14-day return policy.
> 
> View attachment 5111435
> 
> View attachment 5111436
> 
> View attachment 5111437


Thank you so much for the pictures!!


----------



## minivans

Gourmetgal said:


> You are obviously drawn to this bag.  I love the clean simple lines.  You’ll just have to order it to try in person to judge if it’s too big but because you need something for a laptop any bag will have to be somewhat large.  I found this bag to be too bulky, it’s very wide so I bought the Small Phantom Cabas.  For reference I am 5’6” size 2.


Thank you - I'll check out the Cabas!


----------



## bookgirl173

minivans said:


> Hi TPF!
> 
> I was looking for a new everyday bag when I came across Emma Hill's video of the Celine Sangle Seau. I immediately fell in love with the bag but unfortunately, I'm not blessed with Emma's height. I'm around 150cm and consider myself quite petite so I'm afraid that the Sangle Seau will look ridiculously big on my frame.
> 
> I know that Celine also makes the Sangle Seau in a smaller size but I need a bag that will fit my 13-inch laptop securely, so I would like to go for the regular size.
> 
> I scoured the internet for mod shots and found this blog post whose author is around my height. I like the way it looks on her - it's very on-trend with the tote bag fad that's happening right now! However, I'm a bit smaller than she is and I think that might make a difference in how the bag looks on me.
> 
> I would go try it on in stores, but the luxury retailers around me do not carry the Sangle Seau
> 
> I would appreciate it if anyone around my height could share mod shots! I would also appreciate any input about the bag itself or alternatives.
> 
> Thank you in advance



I got my Sangle Seau a few weeks ago and (though extremely late to this particular party) I'm obsessed! One of the beauties of this bag is the size relative to the look, i.e., because it forms to your body it tends not to overwhelm, in my opinion. It's a forever workhorse bag for me, especially for work and travel. Best of luck with your hunt!!


----------



## volieren

I have the Sangle Seau in small and I LOVE it. It's my workhorse everyday bag. Even as another petite person, I would totally go for the larger size if I needed to fit a laptop. I agree with @bookgirl173 that because of its elegant vertical shape, it flatters any figure. I've tried the Phantom Cabas before, and while it's a beautiful bag, it didn't make my heart sing like the unique shape of the Sangle Seau. Plus, its strap is super sturdy!


----------



## ahswong

I am barely 5'3" and I own the Celine Sangle Tote (Large Size) in Taupe and I love it. I tried the small one as well but didn't love the look of it on me.


----------



## minivans

bookgirl173 said:


> I got my Sangle Seau a few weeks ago and (though extremely late to this particular party) I'm obsessed! One of the beauties of this bag is the size relative to the look, i.e., because it forms to your body it tends not to overwhelm, in my opinion. It's a forever workhorse bag for me, especially for work and travel. Best of luck with your hunt!!



Thank you - I think I'm gonna go for it!


----------



## minivans

volieren said:


> I have the Sangle Seau in small and I LOVE it. It's my workhorse everyday bag. Even as another petite person, I would totally go for the larger size if I needed to fit a laptop. I agree with @bookgirl173 that because of its elegant vertical shape, it flatters any figure. I've tried the Phantom Cabas before, and while it's a beautiful bag, it didn't make my heart sing like the unique shape of the Sangle Seau. Plus, its strap is super sturdy!



That's so great to hear!! I feel a lot more confident purchasing it now, thank you


----------



## minivans

ahswong said:


> I am barely 5'3" and I own the Celine Sangle Tote (Large Size) in Taupe and I love it. I tried the small one as well but didn't love the look of it on me.



That color is gorgeous! Thank you so much, I'm definitely going to purchase it now.


----------



## wendyr

minivans said:


> That color is gorgeous! Thank you so much, I'm definitely going to purchase it now.


hello, I am between the Taupe and the black. I wear a lot of black So usually have all black bags, shoes etc. What do you wear with the taupe? Can you send me a pic of your bag? Online some of the taupes look darker and some look like light beige.


----------

